# Diameter Of Spark Plug



## Chuck (Feb 11, 2014)

Can someone tell me the diameter of the threaded end of the spark plug for both of my gen's (listed below)?
I want to get a couple of these...http://www.trailtech.net/digital-gauges/tto/722-et1


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

For the Generac I show a Champion RN9YC, which is a 14mm spark plug.
For the Honda I show an NGK CR5HSB, which is a 10mm spark plug.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 11, 2014)

That'll work! Thanks, aandpdan!

How were you able to get that info?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I looked up the generator and then the spark plug it took. 

Jack's Small Engines had the complete service manual online for your Generac so I could see what spark plug it takes.
NGK listed the spark plug under their application guide for your Honda.

Then look up the spark plug. It tells you the thread size.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 11, 2014)

Great info! Thanks again, aandpdan! Much appreciated!!


----------

